# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  فلاشات زوجية

## الفراشه الحائرة

*فلاشات زوجية*


*::*


*الفلاش الأول*


*::*


*القرب من الله عز وجل هو أساس السعادة في الحياة فمبالكم*


*بالحياة الزوجية ..*


*::*


*الفلاش الثاني*


*::*


*المودة و الرحمة أساس مهم وركيزة أساسيه وعماد السعادة الزوجية ، ولكن* 


*تحتاج تطبيق عملياً وفعلياً وليس قولاً باللسان وعدم تطبيق ..*


*::*


*الفلاش الثالث* 


*::*


*تغافلاك أحيان كثيرة يجعل منك إنسان أكثر عقلانية و أحسن خلقاً ،*


*فمبالكم بتغافل الزوج عن زوجته و تغافل الزوجة عن زوجها !!*


*::*


*الفلاش الرابع*


*::*


*تنازلك لمن تعاشره ليس ضعفاً بل مصدر لقوتك ، والتنازل يعتبر*


*شراع سفينة الحياة الزوجية عند وجود الأمواج – المشاكل – العاتية ..*


*::*


*الفلاش الخامس*


*::*


*الاستفادة من الخطأ مع شريك الحياة الزوجية بالطبع يعني*


*عدم تكرار هذا الخطأ الذي سبب هذه المشكلة ..*


*::*


*الفلاش السادس*


*::*


*حل المشكلة الصغيرة من بدايتها أسهل و أفضل من التساهل فيها حتى تكبر فيصعب عندئذ حلها ..*


*::*



*الفلاش السابع*


*::*


*الحوار الهادف في الأوقات المناسبة وسؤال كل طرف للأخر ..*


*ماذا تريد مني أيضاً ؟؟ ما الذي تحبه ؟؟ ما الذي يزعجك مني ؟؟ ما الذي يرضيك مني ؟؟ و ... الخ .*


*أسأل وجاوب بمصداقية و طبق الجواب على أرض الواقع تجد ذلك ينعكس على حياتكم الزوجية بالإيجاب ..*


*::*


*الفلاش الثامن*


*::*


*حل مشاكلكم بأنفسكم دون تدخل أي طرف كان ، يعني خبرة جديدة لديكم في*


*إدارة حياتكم الزوجية و حل ما يعكر صفوها ..*


*::*


*الفلاش التاسع*


*::*


*أسراركم بينكم فلا تسمحوا لأي كان بالاطلاع عليها فتظهر على السطح*


*مشاكل أنتم في غنى عنها ..*


*ولتسأل نفسك قبل التحدث عن حياتك الزوجية لأي شخص كان ..*


*ما ذا سأستفيد من ذلك ؟؟!!*


*::*


*الفلاش العاشر* 


*::*


*تعرف على الطرف الأخر و تقرب منه لكي تعرفه جيداً ،*


*فتعرف ماذا يحب وماذا يكرهه وماذا يعجبه وما هي الأشياء التي يحب الحديث عنها و ما هي اهتماماته حتى تستطيع أن تكون قريباً منه دائماً ..*


*::*


*الفلاش الحادي عشر*


*::*


*لا تحاول تغيير طبع لا تحبه في الشريك الأخر ،*


*بقدر ما تحاول أن تتعايش مع ذلك الطبع وتتكيف معه ..*


*::*


*الفلاش الثاني عشر*


*::*


*افهم شريك حياتك تكن سعيداً ، لأنك إذا فهمته جيداً* 


*ستعذره في كثير من الأمور التي يزعجك بها ..*


*::*


*وسأتوقف عند هذا الحد و اسأل في النهاية ..*


*::*


*هل أنت | أنتِ سعيد ؟؟*


*::*


*أدع الجواب لك ولا احتاج للإجابة مكتوبة بل اجب بينك وبين نفسك ..*


*::*


*فأن كانت إجابتك بنعم فالحمد لله ..*


*وإن كانت بلا ..*


*ففتش عن أسباب السعادة ؟؟*


*وابحث عن الأسباب و عالجها و اعلم أن من أهم أسباب السعادة*


*هو القرب من الله عز وجل و أن ذلك أمر عظيم نسأل الله أن يوفقنا لذلك ..*


*::*


*نقلتة للفائدة*
*تحيااتي*

----------

ملكة سبأ (04-12-2010), 

جنى الورود (04-10-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (04-10-2010)

----------


## نبراس،،،

طرح في قمة الروعه والفاائده 
مواقف وفلاشات هاامه للجميع 
كل الشكر لك اختي الفراشة ولطرحك الهادف
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

دقات ساحرة على خواطر القلوب الزوجية ..!


طرح هادف...مُشرق بكل حرف وجدته..!!
اتمنى أن تعم الفائدة لقلوب الجميع..
وأن يشمل الدفئ كل أسرة ..!



غاليتي الفراشة ..
شكراً لعطاءكِ المُنهمر كما الغيث..!
يعطيك العافية على روعة الاختيار وموفقيته...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## جنى الورود

تسلمي على طرح الموضوع الرائع
تحياتي لك

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*الحوار الهادف في الأوقات المناسبة وسؤال كل طرف للأخر ..*


*ماذا تريد مني أيضاً ؟؟ ما الذي تحبه ؟؟ ما الذي يزعجك مني ؟؟ ما الذي يرضيك مني ؟؟ و ... الخ .*


*اختي الفراشة*
*طرح قيم يستحق الإطلاع عليه وتطبيقة لحياة زوجية تضللها السعادة .*
*كل الشكر لجميل عطائك*

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 


*طرح رائع خيه* 

*تسلم يمينش على النقلة الحلوة* 


*الله يسعدك ويهنيك يا رب*


*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 
نبراس
اسعدني تواجدك
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

اهلا بك اختي الغالية
دمعة على السطور
مجددا زهور عبيرك يفوح من نافذتي
تسلمي يالغلا 
ودمعتي بعين المولى

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

جنى الورد
يعطيك العافية اختي العزيزة
نورت بتواصلك

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*ملكة سبا*
*تسلمي عزيزتي*
*نورتي وشرفتي*
*اسعد الله مسائك*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

شكرا لك خية 
نور الهدى
الاروع تواجدك 
دمتى بعين المولى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فلاشات وطرح مهم وراائع*
*نتمنى الاستفاذه منه في حياتنا المستقبليه*
*ونسأل الله لنا ولكم السعاده الآبدية دنيا وآخره*
*فرووش ،،*
*تسلميين ع النقل القيمَ*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه*
*ماننحرم اطروحاتكِ*
*دمتي بسعاده*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

هلا فيك
شذى الزهراء
اسعدتني اطلالتك
حفظك الله ورعاك

----------

